# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Khách sạn & resort >  Khách sạn & resort giá rẻ tuần 2 tháng 05/2014 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

*TRONG NƯỚC*


*Gói khuyến mại thư giãn gia đình tại khách sạn Mường Thanh*

Giá chỉ: 5.200.000  VND

* Bao gồm:

3 ngày 2 đêm nghỉ với 2 phòng được sắp xếp 2 thông nhau.Nước uống và khăn lạnh chào đón.Xe đưa đón tham quan Hội An (tự do) trong vòng 4 giờ trong ngày.Miễn phí 4 combo café tại tầng 26.Sử dụng hồ bơi, phòng gym miễn phí.Giảm giá 20% cho dịch vụ ăn uống tại nhà hàng và quầy bar.Nhận phòng sớm hoặc trả phòng muộn tùy thuộc tình trạng phòng của khách sạn.

Điều kiện:
Chương trình không áp dụng cho các chương trình khuyến mãi khác.Chương trình được áp dụng đến hết ngày 31/12/2014

*>> Xem chi tiết*


*Sandhills Beach Resort & Spa, Phan Thiết - “3 Ngày - 02 Đêm”*

Giá: 2,155,844 VND/ 02 người. 

* Bao gồm:
02 đêm nghỉ tại phòng Deluxe Pool View, với bữa ăn sáng buffet mỗi ngày.01 bữa ăn trưa và 01 bữa ăn tối (set menu).Nước uống chào đón khi đến.02 chai nước, trà và cà phê.Sử dụng wifi và hồ bơi.Giảm giá 15% dịch vụ thức ăn và nước uống (không bao gồm bia, rượu), 20% dịch vụ giặt ủi, và 30% dịch vụ massage.Xe bus đưa đón từ Phan Thiết đến resort và ngược lại (theo lịch trình).

Điều kiện:
Phụ thu vào cuối tuần: thứ sáu và thứ bảy hàng tuần.Khuyến mãi dành cho khách đi theo nhóm và công ty.Chương trình áp dụng đến ngày 15/04/2014 (Không áp dụng vào dịp Lễ, Tết).

*>> Xem chi tiết*


*Hưởng tuần trăng mật tại Sunrise Hội An*

Giá chỉ: 10.479.000 VND/2 người

* Bao gồm:
02 đêm cho hai người tại Phòng DeluxeĂn sáng hàng ngày cho 2 ngườiMiễn phí đưa đón sân bay với xe riêngMột chai rượu vang đỏMột bữa ăn tối lãng mạn nến trên bãi biển cho hai ngườiMiễn phí 60 Massage toàn thân cho cặp vợ chồng tại Bodyworks Spa

* Điều kiện:
Khuyến mãi này không gộp chung với các khuyến mãi khácƯu đãi đêm tiếp theo 2.100.000VND++/phòng/đêmNâng cấp lên Sunrise Suites và Villas của resort với giá đặc biệtPhụ phí mùa cao thêm sẽ được áp dụng phù hợpChương trình được áp dụng đến 31/03/2015

*>> Xem chi tiết*



*Khuyến mại trăng mật tại khách sạn Blue Moon*

Giá chỉ: 3579221 VND/ 2 người

* Bao gồm:

02 đêm nghỉ với thiết kế phòng lãng mạn đặc biệt dành cho cặp đôiĐưa và đón từ sân bay.Hoa tươi và giỏ trái cây trong phòngHoa hồng trên giường.Bữa ăn tối lãng mạn dưới ánh nến và hoaMiễn phí sử dụng hồ bơi, phòng tập gymMiễn phí phòng tắm hơi (từ 2.00pm - 10.00 pm)Nửa ngày tham quan thành phố (1 trong 2 gói sau :Smile:  
Gói 1: Vườn hoa thành phố, đồi mộng mơ, làng tranh thêu XQ
Gói 2: Đồi Robin, Thiền viện Trúc Lấm, Hồ Tuyền Lâm, Thác Datanla.

* Điều kiện:
Chưong trình diễn ra đến hết ngày 31/12/2015Chương trình không áp dụng vào các ngày lễ và không gộp chung với các chương trình khuyến mãi khác.

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

*NƯỚC NGOÀI*

*Đến Úc thăm Vịnh Wineglass * 

Wineglass mang trong mình nét bình yên vốn có của vùng vịnh phía Nam châu Úc. Bãi biển chính có hình lưỡi liềm nằm ở phía Đông Bắc của vịnh Wineglass với chiều dài 1.7km, sóng ở đây tương đối thấp, trung bình từ 50 cm đến 1m. Kéo dài 20km về phía Nam của vịnh Wineglass là những phiến đá granit màu hồng và xám đang vươn mình ra biển. 

Nhìn từ trên cao, vịnh Wineglass hiện lên với những đường cong tuyệt đẹp được tô vẽ bởi sắc xanh ngọc bích của nước biển, xen lẫn là màu xanh lá cây của thảm thực vật dày đặc, thêm vào đó là bờ biển cát trắng phau, tất cả hòa quyện tạo nên bức tranh thiên nhiên hoàn mỹ. 
Wineglass là địa điểm tuyệt vời để câu cá, chèo thuyền, đi dạo trong rừng, đi thuyền kayak, leo núi, hay đơn giản chỉ là đi dạo trên bờ biển đắm mình trong khung cảnh thiên nhiên tuyệt đẹp.


*BAYSIDE INN*

Giá phòng: từ $81/phòng/đêm 

Địa chỉ: 2 Cecilia Street, St Helens, TAS 7216 AUS 

Vị trí: Tọa lạc tại trung tâm Thị trấn St Helens, khách sạn này nằm gần bãi biển và cách Percy Steel Reserve cùng St Helens Waterfront không xa




*TRIABUNNA CABIN AND CARAVAN PARK*

Giá phòng: từ $100/phòng/đêm 

Địa chỉ: 4 Vicary Street Triabunna, TAS 7190 AUS 

Vị trí:Nằm ở trung tâm Thị trấn Triabunna, khu cắm trại này cách Bến phà Đảo Maria chỉ vài bước. Công viên Quốc gia Đảo Maria nổi tiếng trong vùng cũng cách đó không mấy xa..

----------

